# 69 GTO front bumper installation questions.



## markmvk (Jul 22, 2009)

First of all I am in Kabul Afghanistan. I am building a 69 GTO back home in Tenn. I have a local body shop doing all the work as I cannot at this moment. I just recieved some pics from him showing a 69 Lemans bumper on the front of my GTO (242VIN) he is stating that the original bumper (endura) will not fit and I have to spend extra money for another bumper because the original endura GTO bumper will not mount up. Now I know that it will fit because I am the one who took it off in the beginning while I was still stateside. Sense this GTO is going through a complete frame off rebuild, is there a chance that there is a special connector inbetween the radiator housing and the GTO Endura bumper that maybe has been lost throughout the process that is keeping it from mounting on properly? I assume that the mounting for the Lemans bumper is the same as the Endura. Can someone shed some light on this subject so that I have ammo to go back to the builder with. I see no reason to pay extra for something that isnt right and then have to pay again to have it fixed. Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Did you supply the original endura bumper to the builder with the car ? If so, it seems odd that it won't match up again. The mounting is completely different and if the front fenders and/or core support were changed during the build, they may have come from a LeMans rather than a GTO. A little more background info may help, but it sounds like something was changed on the front end.
Stay low, come back safe....:cheers


----------

